# Job Searching Made Easy



## Kilvinsky (Jan 15, 2007)

The link below is to higheredjobs.com and is specifically for police/security related jobs. Though the site has loads of job postings under a broad range of categories, in an effort to simplify it for everyone, I just put the p/s link here. It's a VALUABLE resource and can save a perspective candidate a lot of time and effort and, it covers the entire nation. Keep in mind, this is for college and university jobs only, but what an array of opportunities.

Good Luck!

Police and Public Safety Jobs - HigherEdJobs


----------



## mpd61 (Aug 7, 2002)

*"Unarmed-Hybrid Public Safety Department"*
AH HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA, HO HO HO HO, HEE HEE HEE, Ahhhhhhh. ooouh (catch my breath)


----------



## niteowl1970 (Jul 7, 2009)

They actually post armed police openings on this site. I've seen positions for state universities here.


----------



## Kilvinsky (Jan 15, 2007)

They post everything.


----------



## Kilvinsky (Jan 15, 2007)

Another thing to keep in mind, when looking at a college/university website's HUMAN RESOURCES webpage, if you look under staff there might be a drop down list. If you hit that, scroll down because "Campus Police" is an option. It's apparent that with so many guy....FOLKS seeking these positions, they have it singled out. It can save you time and effort to just check since, more often than not, the number of positions available are 0.


----------



## Kilvinsky (Jan 15, 2007)

*Here is a prime example of what I'm talking about in the above post. Note the categories of employment and CAMPUS POLICE is clearly set aside. Look for these special postings and you'll understand what I meant when I pointed out just how sought after these jobs seem to be. BTW, this is from North Shore Community College's site.*

*Employment Opportunities*
*Returning Applicants*
Returning Applicants login >

Find your next career in higher education at North Shore Community College! North Shore Community College is an equal opportunity and affirmative action employer.

*Administrative*
PT Grant Researcher & Writer, Institutional Advancement

*Faculty*
Non-Credit, Adjunct Faculty, Adobe Photoshop for Photographers

Non-Credit, Adjunct Faculty, Bartending

Non-Credit, Adjunct Faculty, HTML

Non-Credit, Adjunct Faculty, Jewelry & Metalsmithing

Non-Credit, Adjunct Faculty, Principles of Design

Non-Credit, Adjunct Faculty, Terminology for the Medical Office

*Maintenance/Trades*
There are no positions available at this time.

*Professional*
Academic Counselor, Student Support and Advising Center

Special Program Coordinator, Upward Bound (Grant-funded)

*Clerical/Office Support*
There are no positions available at this time.

*Campus Police*
There are no positions available at this time.


----------

